# Thomson or Raceface seatpost?



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

I have an Easton seatpost (crappy OEM model), and after endless creaking and two broken bolts, it's time to upgrade. So, being a big guy, I'm asking the question here.

I've read the reviews on the Thomson Elite and they're all good. It's a little pricy for me at the moment, so I'm looking at the Raceface line (I'm staying away from Easton like the plague). Not saying that I won't step up to the Elite if no one has anything good to say about the Raceface, it's just that there aren't too many reviews on the posts.

Anyone have any advice or recommends?

BTW...I'm 6'3, 270 on a Giant Ranier (HT)....in other words, strength and quality are nice.

Any advice helps. Thanks.

-a??


----------



## bloater27 (Dec 16, 2004)

280+ and run an elite on both bikes, if you check ebay they can be had for a good price


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thoughts on Thomson*

Being the bargain hunter that I am, I'm not one to spend money on things like Thomson seatposts and stems or Chris King headsets. With that said, I got a Thomson seatpost off ebay for $41.00 shipped. The seller listed it as used, but the thing had absolutely no marks on it whatsoever. Bottom line, if you can find one in decent shape for the same price or a little more than something like the Race Face, I say buy it. Otherwise, there are definitely other clyde-worthy seat posts out there. I go 250 and I have a Titec Hellbent setback seatpost on one bike and a Planet X probe Pro on another. Both are excellent seatposts.

Bob


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

6'5" 270lbs here. Recently acquired a Thomson Elite and have a Thomson Masterpiece on a road bike. I avoided Thomson posts for years. Just a little pricey for me, but after getting and using one, I don't think I'll bother with anything else. So long as the size fits, it's a part you can take with you for many years to come and they are an absolute pleasure to use. So easy to adjust just right and pretty lightweight too.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

It's been said here already and other threads before: Thomson are great and pricey. Others are less pricey and may work. Key word: may...

Thomson *will* work and hold up. I've bought two off auction sites this year and paid less for both of them than my first (full retail...). Having said that, if I had a chance to get a RF Diabolous for <$30 I'd probably take it. They are super strong as well. 

I hear you on the Eastons. I've put way too many in the garbage to even take a free one (ea50's & ea70's). When I was in the 300# area it was scary. Even now at a svelt 250# I don't want to chance them.

Brock...


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL - I'm around the 130LB mark & thought the Easton EA30 seemed flexy and weak! Obviously I didn't experience problems with it but didn't think much of it either way.

To get a Thomson posted to Australia it was going to cost me more by using ebay than the deal I got from DropNZone. All I can say is I'm very happy with it and it's worth the money as I'll never have to buy another seat post again!

Race Face seems to make good components though - recently got a set of Deus Lo Risers and they feel good and look great.

If you can't find a deal on Ebay this is probably the next best I've come across: Email the bloke who runs this site & you may (or may not) get a better price than advertised.

http://www.dropnzone.com/Products.cfm?Cat=19


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Have used Thomson and Bontrager with good results--I weigh 260#.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Thomson all the way!!!!

Race face makes some nice stuff too though.. but if the price is similar I would take the Thomson one (210# clyde here)


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thomson. More Inside....*



SmallAirAndy said:


> I have an Easton seatpost (crappy OEM model), and after endless creaking and two broken bolts, it's time to upgrade. So, being a big guy, I'm asking the question here.
> 
> I've read the reviews on the Thomson Elite and they're all good. It's a little pricy for me at the moment, so I'm looking at the Raceface line (I'm staying away from Easton like the plague). Not saying that I won't step up to the Elite if no one has anything good to say about the Raceface, it's just that there aren't too many reviews on the posts.
> 
> ...


I've tried several seatposts in the time I've been riding. And the conclusion I finally reached several years ago was that I could buy cheaper seatposts more often or buy a Tompson once and be done with worrying about seatposts (and stems).

So I don't really consider any other seatpost (or stem) other than Thomson. Now the disclaimer: I buy CK headsets for all my bikes for the same reason. I've never tried a Race Face seatpost so I can't comment on them. I know RF makes great cranks and wouldn't doubt that they make great seatposts, but I really can't speak to them.

Ken


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

I upgraded from a Raceface Evolve XC to a Thomson earlier this year. The Evolve was the older '05 model, not the new design with seperate clamp and angle adjustment. I upgraded because I couldn't get the Raceface to stop creaking. I tried everything, but just could not get it to stop creaking. The old Evolve was a single bolt design. IMO, a single bolt clamp just isn't strong enough for a clyde, regardless of brand. All of the other Raceface equipment I've used has been great. The Thomson has been quiet since I started using it. FYI, I weigh 215.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Went with the Thomson! Got it greased up and ready to ride this weekend. I love the double bolt design, too. Certainly better machined than the Easton I was riding. Thanks everyone. -a


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up a new take-off RaceFace Evolve XC:
http://www.raceface.com/components/seatposts/evolve-xc-post.htm

for like $20 at my LBS. It came stock on a 2007 Kona Hei Hei:
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/HEIHEI/index.html

The owner swapped it out before pick-up. At 265g it's considerably lighter than my 350+g stock post, and I love the new clamp design. A traditional single or dual vertical bolt would cut into the plastic seat pan of my saddle, but the horizontal set-up of the RF unit eliminates this and allows my saddle to flex as it should. Plus, the adjsutments are SUPER easy with this design. I love it. I'm about 210 lbs and its seen about one month of use with no complaints yet. For the price I apid, you can't go wrong.

Oh, I'm also having some RaceFace Evolve XC X-Type cranks (also take-off's) installed this week. They are also stock on that Hei Hei shown above. If this stuff is good enough for a $3000 bike, its certainly a decent upgrade to mine:
http://www.konaworld.com/shopping_c...product_detail.aspx?productid=94&parentid=182

I've always been a performance-per-dollar kind of guy, and the RF stuff seems to fit that pretty well. I don't need the 'best', just the 'best for my money'.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice Choice....*



SmallAirAndy said:


> Went with the Thomson! Got it greased up and ready to ride this weekend. I love the double bolt design, too. Certainly better machined than the Easton I was riding. Thanks everyone. -a


Then again, I may be biased. I think you'll be extremely happy with your choice.

Ken


----------



## baldwima (Oct 12, 2006)

I just put a FSA FR 270 seatpost on my new bike. It came recommended by the LBS guys who have bent / broken a ton of other seatposts as the only post they haven't had probelmes with. It cost around $30 and isn't the lightest of parts. It's one piece and the clamp saddle is forged as a part of the post. It feels kind of like a hammer, with a bunch of weight at the clamp end.

got it from Full Cycles, they to web too.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad this thread is here... I notice that my bontrager seatpost is now a "setback" seat post... I guess I will be shopping for a thomson elite too..

Good to know it can hold up to 250~.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't used Thomson, but have heard really good things. It's the quality standard according to my LBS. I have Bontrager carbon posts on both my road bike and MTB and had zero trouble with them.

I'm 275 and have been bigger. ;0)


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

I ebayed me a very nice condition Thomson Elite today for $35... Thought it was a screaming deal. It should be here Thursday per the seller. I'm pumped.

EDIT: errr.. $43 including UPS.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I just bought a Race Face Diabolus post as a gift and it was built tough. $59 on Jensen. My brother uses it on his Stinky Dee-Lux and he's about 220lbs. If you want a quality post that will take a beating look into this one.


----------



## icamp (Apr 23, 2005)

I had a race face evolve seatpost. I bent it and broke the bolt on it. Not sure how I went about those but I replaced it with a thompson and have no complaints about it. I was about right at 200 lbs when I broke it.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been running Thomson Elite post and stems for years without any problems. I am about 225 and ride SS. This stuff holds up great! Having run some older Race Face and Easton stuff in the past, Thomson is the best bang for your buck,(pricey or not). 
Thomson also has great customer service, a buddy of mine sheared a bolt by over torquing, was unable to extract the bolt and got a replacement sent out the next day for no charge... pretty cool.


----------



## TwoBikes (Nov 24, 2004)

A few months ago my team got third place at a local 12 hour race. To our surprise, included in the swag bag was a free seat post (or stem) from Thomson. 

I chose the Elite straight post because I originally had a straight post on my bike and at 215, I thought the set back post might be asking for trouble. However, some of you mentioned that you've ridden with set back posts, are they ok for us full-figured folks?

Oh, and to answer the original question, this thing is super nice. Light weight, no creaking, and easy to adjust. What more could you ask for?


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*yup...*



TwoBikes said:


> However, some of you mentioned that you've ridden with set back posts, are they ok for us full-figured folks?


...I have a set-back and ran it for quite some time on a hardtail with no worries. That was during my peak (low?) period (read: up to 315#+) and it worked just fine. I still have it (the bike is long since died though) and will use it again if I ever need a set-back that diameter.

Ride well.

Brock...


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

I went with the set back version as well, I go about 240~... I called Thomson prior to making the purchase and they informed me that there is no weight limit on the Elite models.. straight or setback... 

They also informed me that the Masterpiece is a different animal and not suited for us wide bodies.


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

icamp said:


> I had a race face evolve seatpost. I bent it and broke the bolt on it. Not sure how I went about those but I replaced it with a thompson and have no complaints about it. I was about right at 200 lbs when I broke it.


I was there when it happened and after that I would stay away from the race face, and you did more than just break the bolt, something snapped if i remember correctly


----------



## TrumbullCT (May 26, 2005)

SmallAirAndy said:


> Went with the Thomson! Got it greased up and ready to ride this weekend. I love the double bolt design, too. Certainly better machined than the Easton I was riding. Thanks everyone. -a


Glad you went with Thomson. Like you, I started with an Easton EA50 post as well as stem. Both creaked like crazy! Bearing down on the handlebars really made me concerned so I swapped 'em both out with Thomson. Stiff as hell and quiet as can be. I'll never go with any other.

How's the post working out for you?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

210 and ride a the same Thompson seatpost for 3 years doing DH....


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Thomson!*

There are not many products out there that consistantly hold up under the most extreme conditions three come to mind: Thomson Seatpost, Thomson Stems and Chris King Headsets. Yeah, they are more expensive than most of the other competing companies products but you install them and forget they are there. They are pretty much bombproof and last practically forever. They are less expensive in the long run and the peace of mind they bring is priceless.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

I've used Raceface XY (slipped all the time), Raceface Diabolous (creaks), Thomson Elite (perfect).


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Thomson is your seatpost.
Remember this:
"Ferraris must be red, ***** hair must be black, and for seatposts, Thomson"


----------

